#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Full text: Abu Khadeejah's statement on the alleged hijacker

## deleted user

gewist

----------


## Fillastiene

> 3. Our position on these subjects are well and known and documented and we refer all those concerned to the verdicts of the scholars such as Shaykh al-Albaani, the famous scholar of hadeeth, Shaykh Ibn Baaz , the former muftee of Saudi Arabia, Shaykh Ibn Uthaymeen, one of the great scholars, and Shaykh Muqbil  of Yemen. These are the scholars of the Muslim Ummah who have explained the truth concerning the likes of these affairs, and they have made clear to the world at large that the Shariah of Allaah and the religion of Islam does not sanction these types of acts, including terrorism, hijackings, and suicide bombings. These are not the ways that Islam sanctions to bring about societal change.


Dit is mooi gezegd! 

Moge Allaahu Ta'alaa Abu Khadeejah beschermen!

Wassalaamou 'Aleykoum...

P.S.: Beluister zijn nieuwste lezing:

"And whoever does not rule by what Allaah revealed, then these are the disbelievers." - A Death Sentence for the Muslim Rulers?

----------

